# Cake/Cookie decorating ideas



## gulab jamun (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello,

I've seen pictures on tv/internet of fancy cakes/cookies that are decorated with these shiny little balls of candy. After some research, I finally found them! They're called dragees. However, it looks like the shiny metallic ones aren't considered edible by the FDA. Oh well, there are non-metallic pearls that are safe to eat.







Another cool idea to make unique cookies is edible shimmer or dust. 

Lastly, a cool idea I saw on Food Network was to add crushed rock candy to a cookie. After baking, it melted and looked kind of like stained glass.


----------

